# Max Richter On The Nature Of Daylight Mockup



## ibanez1 (Aug 20, 2022)

This may be the 1st or 50th time this piece has been attempted on this forum but I'm relatively new to composing so I figured I would give it a shot using the 8DIO Deep Solo Strings I just bought. I posted a rough demo on the 8DIO thread but this version has been further cleaned up for better dynamics and tempo automation (UPDATE: fix for 2nd violin track delay)

View attachment OnTheNatureOfDaylight256kbps.mp3


All strings are 8DIO with a sine bass using heavyocity mosaic bass underneath it. Reverb is 7th heaven on the North Church preset. I've attached the midi in case anyone else wants to try it on their own solo string libraries and have a friendly library competition . Any feedback on my mockup is also appreciated.

UPDATE 2: Inspired by @tc9000 to see how this sounds with more strings, I decided to modify a version of the mockup with 8DIO Anthology Chamber Violas/Celli/Bass + Adachi Chamber Violins. I didn't change the reverb settings or the sub bass:

View attachment OnTheNatureOfDaylightChamber256kbps.mp3


It turns out chamber size works pretty well with some portamento sprinkled here and there . I think the legato is a bit bumpy in the soft dynamics for the violas so I might tweak it later to just be sustains.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 21, 2022)

Sounds good to me on the whole. Rather enjoyable. The low violin sounds quite off-beat, but not in a very musical way. That's about it.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

i'm doing lots of tempo automation in an attempt to match the musicality but before I blame that, let me go put a metronome to the 2nd violin legato and see if track delay is the issue


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Alright I added a -140ms track delay to the 2nd violin. I also listened to the other tracks and made modest adjustments for them as well.


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 21, 2022)

It's good mockup overall, of course there are some noticeable differences. But we can't compare live recording to sample library. My only problem would be that 2nd violin's phrases sometimes feel a little rushed, like there could a little bit of slow down(rit.) between two phrases. And I think cellos in original recording have more lower register but it may depend on listening device.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 21, 2022)

Here's a take with EWQLSO, 'cause why the hell not.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Sounds awesome. From your version, i'm noticing a lot more vibrato and passion in these strings! The 8DIO strings in comparison have a sort of frail emotional vibe going on. Both work well in different ways. One thing I noticed (which is a problem in the 8DIO strings as well) is it seems there are few round robins in the EWQLSO 2nd violin part. My only approach to try to hide it was to vary the mod wheel during the phrase to trigger both upper and lower dynamic samples. Either way it was cool hearing with a different library .


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Marcin Maj said:


> It's good mockup overall, of course there are some noticeable differences. But we can't compare live recording to sample library. My only problem would be that 2nd violin's phrases sometimes feel a little rushed, like there could a little bit of slow down(rit.) between two phrases. And I think cellos in original recording have more lower register but it may depend on listening device.


I'm forced to use my sennheiser gaming headset to mix and I feel like the bass is accentuated in them. That might be affecting the balance a bit. I need to invest in some actual mixing headphones :(.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 21, 2022)

Intimate Solo Strings from embertone
View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-21 20_31_56.mp3


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Intimate Solo Strings from embertone
> View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-21 20_31_56.mp3


These strings have some grit to them! Especially the cello and bass in the low end. The only thing I felt needed changed is perhaps turning down the sine bass and turning up the high violin part. The sine bass may be because of my headset though. It tends to emphasize low end above all else .


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 21, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> These strings have some grit to them! Especially the cello and bass in the low end. The only thing I felt needed changed is perhaps turning down the sine bass and turning up the high violin part. The sine bass may be because of my headset though. It tends to emphasize low end above all else .


I added subtle hg2 saturation to each part and again to the complete mix post reverb. That'll be the grit. Sub is balanced according to SPAN, but it's so difficult to judge without a treated room and a good sub, it could be too much.


----------



## tc9000 (Aug 21, 2022)

Spitfire Appassionata Strings, Quantum 2772 Evolution reverb, and Gullfoss. Everything on default settings.

View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight.mp3


----------



## ism (Aug 21, 2022)

Yeah, I don’t think any existing library comes remotely close to getting this piece right, but here’s a few bars I attempted with Spitfire Alt SS (which, fun fact, apparently features the same Bass player of Richter’s original recording) layered with OACE waves (which are recorded in AIR, also like the original Richter version):



Not even close, but nice in bits.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I added subtle hg2 saturation to each part and again to the complete mix post reverb. That'll be the grit. Sub is balanced according to SPAN, but it's so difficult to judge without a treated room and a good sub, it could be too much.


Interesting using saturation. It looks like I have another mixing trick to mess with because it definitely brought out the character of the strings.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> Spitfire Appassionata Strings, Quantum 2772 Evolution reverb, and Gullfoss. Everything on default settings.
> 
> View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight.mp3


I love this one because it's a mockup with a non-solo library. It's also making me debate whether I should have picked this library up on sale .


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

ism said:


> Yeah, I don’t think any existing library comes remotely close to getting this piece right, but here’s a few bars I attempted with Spitfire Alt SS (which, fun fact, apparently features the same Bass player of Richter’s original recording) layered with OACE waves (with are recorded in AIR, also like the original Richter version):
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, but nice in bits.



This one captures the balance of the original the closest. Overlap in bass player and recording location may not be a coincidence in that. The pause also adds a new element to it. Who knew whole note chords could have so much variability in character and bring all of our sample libraries to their knees


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 21, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I'm forced to use my sennheiser gaming headset to mix and I feel like the bass is accentuated in them. That might be affecting the balance a bit. I need to invest in some actual mixing headphones :(.


Which headphones are they that you have now?


----------



## MaroonedMind (Aug 21, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> This may be the 1st or 50th time this piece has been attempted on this forum but I'm relatively new to composing so I figured I would give it a shot using the 8DIO Deep Solo Strings I just bought. I posted a rough demo on the 8DIO thread but this version has been further cleaned up for better dynamics and tempo automation (UPDATE: fix for 2nd violin track delay)
> 
> View attachment OnTheNatureOfDaylight256kbps.mp3
> 
> ...


I think you made a very very pleasent mix, so keep those headphones if they work for you! I tried it out with the Cremona Quartet in combination with MIR pro 3D (Closed mic'ed Vienna Foyer dialed down). A lot of people dislike these strings, but c'mon, give them a chance!. Since it's a quartet library the bass is just a duplicate of the Stradi Cello.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Which headphones are they that you have now?


They're the sennheiser game one wired gaming headset.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 21, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> They're the sennheiser game one wired gaming headset.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/ot64bbp68ogfq48/Sennheiser%20G4ME%20ONE.pdf?dl=0
Apply that EQ to your monitoring FX chain.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

MaroonedMind said:


> I think you made a very very pleasent mix, so keep those headphones if they work for you! I tried it out with the Cremona Quartet in combination with MIR pro 3D (Closed mic'ed Vienna Foyer dialed down). A lot of people dislike these strings, but c'mon, give them a chance!. Since it's a quartet library the bass is just a duplicate of the Stradi Cello.


What I like about this quartet which is the hope for most prepared quartet libraries is that there seems to be a cohesion with the sustains between the players that gives you a little bit of that sense that they're playing together. I have Tina Guo and although I can get that library to blend reasonably with this 8DIO library, that library does it's own thing. And the performance sample legato freebie for cello I can't get to work in a quartet at all .

The only feedback for this library and a general conclusion i'm feeling for most solo/quartet string libraries is getting across to the developers that we need more round robins please . This is especially true for repetitive legato runs.

Also, I've been seeing a lot lately about MIR pro 3D. Is it worth it if I just bought 7th heaven lol?


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ot64bbp68ogfq48/Sennheiser%20G4ME%20ONE.pdf?dl=0
> Apply that EQ to your monitoring FX chain.


I didn't know these documents were a thing. Thanks!


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 21, 2022)

I bet CSSS would do well with this piece, if anyone has it - the molto molto vibrato might serve it well.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 22, 2022)

I updated the original post with a chamber version of mockup using 8DIO Anthology + Adachi.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 22, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I updated the original post with a chamber version of mockup using 8DIO Anthology + Adachi.


Might be the best one yet... hmm, I might have to think about getting anthology one day, that sounds right up my aesthetic alleyway.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 22, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> there are few round robins in the EWQLSO 2nd violin part


Tbh, I don't think there are any. Yeah, the way the vibrato kicks in is the same, although it gets a bit masked later. It doesn't sound as (unconvincingly) off-beat though. What you can maybe do is try another velocity and bring it down with expression or slightly vary the same one. Or maybe use the RR script (it sucks you can't use more than 1 script in parallel). You could also automate the attack and release envelope and change articulations on some notes. Didn't want to spend the time to do all of that. Just brought it to what I thought was an acceptable level without too much fuss. You could try doing that, of course... What I did is add a slight tremolo effect to give it some more movement, along with some delay, little bit of EQ (you could probably even automate the EQ) and reverb. Still turned out better than I thought. 



liquidlino said:


> Intimate Solo Strings from embertone


Sounds ok to me. Attacks/note starts (sine mostly, kicks in abrutply) and releases seem somewhat off, there's a repeating buziness on the cello (EQ?). A bit stiff overall. Kinda like how the 2nd violin is more wave-y and shorter and the bowing is a bit more apparent.



tc9000 said:


> Spitfire Appassionata Strings, Quantum 2772 Evolution reverb, and Gullfoss. Everything on default settings.


Eh, I thought we were supposed to use solos.




Sounds good though. It seems at about 2:04/2:24 there's some kind of click with a delay...? 3:23, 3:40 and 3:55 too... It's here and there.



ism said:


> Spitfire Alt SS


There's a repeating noise here too... The hell? 



ibanez1 said:


> I updated the original post with a chamber version of mockup using 8DIO Anthology + Adachi.


There's a weird resonance to the violas but the rest sounds pretty good.



ism said:


> with are recorded in AIR, also like the original Richter version):


Pretty sure the original wasn't recorded at Air. Wikipedia mentions Eastcote Studios (London, England) and Hear No Evil Studios (London, England). Didn't double check. The one at Air from 2018 is a re-recording (the one with the video).

_Edit: Merged double post._


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 22, 2022)

By the way, because someone already posted here strings ensemble version. Max actually recorded version with full string section:



Can't decide which version I prefer more, quintet version feels more intimate, and solo 2nd violin feels more emotional to me, but I like high violins in ensemble version more


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 22, 2022)

Since I got into the oldies, here's also one with Sonivox (mixed con sord and legato half sections):
View attachment Daylight soni.mp3


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 22, 2022)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Tbh, I don't think there are any. Yeah, the way the vibrato kicks in is the same, although it gets a bit masked later. It doesn't sound as (unconvincingly) off-beat though. What you can maybe do is try another velocity and bring it down with expression or slightly vary the same one. Or maybe use the RR script (it sucks you can't use more than 1 script in parallel). You could also automate the attack and release envelope and change articulations on some notes. Didn't want to spend the time to do all of that. Just brought it to what I thought was an acceptable level without too much fuss. You could try doing that, of course... What I did is add a slight tremolo effect to give it some more movement, along with some delay, little bit of EQ (you could probably even automate the EQ) and reverb. Still turned out better than I thought.
> 
> 
> Sounds ok to me. Attacks/note starts (sine mostly, kicks in abrutply) and releases seem somewhat off, there's a repeating buziness on the cello (EQ?). A bit stiff overall. Kinda like how the 2nd violin is more wave-y and shorter and the bowing is a bit more apparent.
> ...


The comment on EWQLSO round robins is no big deal. It's an issue I'm noticing on a lot of the solo string libraries. Damn max for composing a measure every 2 bars with 2 notes repeated 4 times! I didn't think about manipulating attack and release with automation so that's a new one to mess with. In general I can't fault anyone for not wanting to do this level of midi surgery .


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 22, 2022)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Since I got into the oldies, here's also one with Sonivox (mixed con sord and legato half sections):
> View attachment Daylight soni.mp3


The repeated phrasing here actually works fairly well and the strings have a good sound to them. I hadn't heard of sonivox before this so I might need to check them out. Even if it's an old library, a good sample is a good sample.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 22, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Might be the best one yet... hmm, I might have to think about getting anthology one day, that sounds right up my aesthetic alleyway.


Yeah these strings have a lot of character. I've only scratched the surface so far. Also getting Adachi working with the legacy libraries gives you a ton of legato mix and match options. As long as you don't go crazy with the portamento, it can truly elevate some passages


----------



## tc9000 (Aug 22, 2022)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Eh, I thought we were supposed to use solos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good though. It seems at about 2:04/2:24 there's some kind of click with a delay...? 3:23, 3:40 and 3:55 too... It's here and there.


You are probably right - it should be solos for that sombre, intimate sound, I just couldn't resist . With a big ensemble it feels more positive somehow IDK.

You're right about the clicks too - damn - I though those were in my monitoring only, but they are in the mix. I think I need to have a longer buffer for rendering - I'll have a play about. Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## MaroonedMind (Aug 22, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Also, I've been seeing a lot lately about MIR pro 3D. Is it worth it if I just bought 7th heaven lol?


I definently think there is a reason for MIR being hyped these days. You really can’t get a better kind of room simulation. It has transformed some dry libraries i’ve had like harp and oboe. These instruments can be a nice addition to have miced further away. It wont replace the sweetening of you 7th H, and I think it just comes down to if you want to transform some dry solo libraries and want to pan multiple instruments in the same realistic space. Or not. Because cmon, most pro libraries are amazing because of the space they are already recorded in. I chose MIR for the Cremona example to enhance realism since this is something they suffer from with it’s synthetic vibrato. I also helped the vibrato with coupling the dynamics with the vibrato rate. And lastly I also coupled the dynamics with inverted expression/volume to combat the extreme volume difference between the dynamic layers.

I agree that in generel more RR is the future, but here is a few ideas untill then:
1. Do like you said, activate different dynamic layers in repetitions
2. If having control over vibrato, make sure to alter it in repetitions.
3. If you wanna puplish a track, you could go through the hurdle of transposing the midi of the repetitions in a couple of duplicate tracks and then bouncing and transposing it back to be able to frankenstein crossfade between the versions.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 23, 2022)

Well, here's a take with SCS (half sections again):
View attachment Daylight SCS.mp3

Might have overdone it a bit... It probably needs some more adjustments, but oh well, maybe later.


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 23, 2022)

Here's a quick one I did this morning using Cinestrings Solo. Probably some issues with levels and I am still learning all the tricks with it, but I have always loved the sound.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 23, 2022)

Happy to see all the Max Richter love in this thread, I thought I was his only fan around here 

It's making me want to buy the Chris Hein solo strings and give it the _old college try_ at one of my favorite pieces by one of my favorite composers!

@ism , yours feels sonically right on the money, the tone of the sustains is dead on!

And not to spam the thread with my own garbage, but I did just release a track that's aggressively Richter-influenced. I spent 3 full days cleaning up the solo violin legato line, trying to get it to _feel _right. It's Cinesamples Solo (the best solo legato violin I've ever used imho). The rest is Spitfire LCO, Spitfire Solo and OA Chamber strings.



Still, I'm thinking the Flautandos in Chris Hein solo might be an interesting way to mockup On the Nature of Daylight?


----------



## ism (Aug 23, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> Happy to see all the Max Richter love in this thread, I thought I was his only fan around here
> 
> It's making me want to buy the Chris Hein solo strings and give it the _old college try_ at one of my favorite pieces by one of my favorite composers!
> 
> ...



Beautiful track!

And that is an *astonishingly* credible use of a sampled violin, I would never have guessed CS could go there.

Very, very lovely work.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 23, 2022)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Well, here's a take with SCS (half sections again):
> View attachment Daylight SCS.mp3
> 
> Might have overdone it a bit... It probably needs some more adjustments, but oh well, maybe later.


To my ears, these strings have awesome timbre in the sustains, especially for the low dynamics. Is there vibrato control in SCS? I think that's something that would help elevate the crescendos for this library.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Yellowdog said:


> Here's a quick one I did this morning using Cinestrings Solo. Probably some issues with levels and I am still learning all the tricks with it, but I have always loved the sound.



The vibrato here is amazing. The 2nd violin runs are a little stiff at some points but that might just be a case of more midi surgery to improve things.


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 23, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> The vibrato here is amazing. The 2nd violin runs are a little stiff at some points but that might just be a case of more midi surgery to improve things.


Yeah I really do love the sound of Cinestrings Solo - I do agree that the 2nd violin is a little stiff. I am willing to bet it can be fixed, but I am not that good with using the library yet to be honest.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> Happy to see all the Max Richter love in this thread, I thought I was his only fan around here
> 
> It's making me want to buy the Chris Hein solo strings and give it the _old college try_ at one of my favorite pieces by one of my favorite composers!
> 
> ...



No kidding on the Max Richter inspiration here! It's the delicate art of taking a seemingly infinite repetition of a phrase and giving it a sense transformation throughout the piece through changing pace, subtle variations on the run of the phrase, and layering.

I've heard great things about Chris Hein but have never hit that threshold to go purchase it yet. It sounds like a worthwhile effort to target this piece. I'm loving On The Nature of Daylight as a library challenge because as @ism said, we'll never reach the feeling of the original, but it really exposes these libraries to a delicate play style and helps people build an impression of what can be done.

We may never be able to recreate On The Nature of Daylight, but we might find that attempting to get there, we sonically register with some of these mockup attempts and the libraries used and re-inspire people to give more solo / quartet work a try in their compositions.


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Yellowdog said:


> Yeah I really do love the sound of Cinestrings Solo - I do agree that the 2nd violin is a little stiff. I am willing to bet it can be fixed, but I am not that good with using the library yet to be honest.


No worries. What I like about sharing midi mockups is that this is now an opportunity to solely focus on bringing the best out of a library. A lot of times I feel that when i'm composing, I'm worried both about the actual composing process at the same time I'm figuring out the library.

Having reference pieces is actually making me learn my libraries more. I'm no longer asking "what sound should I make?" but instead "How do I get this library closer to that sound?"


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 23, 2022)

It's a great library Yellowdog, I'm sure you'll be inspired to use it for years to come. I feel like when I'm writing, it puts me on 3rd base straight away, then it's just a matter of midi manipulation to get closer to home plate. There are other libraries that can probably get closer to home, but I find the amount of work needed to even reach 2nd base pretty draining.



ibanez1 said:


> No kidding on the Max Richter inspiration here! It's the delicate art of taking a seemingly infinite repetition of a phrase and giving it a sense transformation throughout the piece through changing pace, subtle variations on the run of the phrase, and layering.
> 
> I've heard great things about Chris Hein but have never hit that threshold to go purchase it yet. It sounds like a worthwhile effort to target this piece. I'm loving On The Nature of Daylight as a library challenge because as @ism said, we'll never reach the feeling of the original, but it really exposes these libraries to a delicate play style and helps people build an impression of what can be done.
> 
> We may never be able to recreate On The Nature of Daylight, but we might find that attempting to get there, we sonically register with some of these mockup attempts and the libraries used and re-inspire people to give more solo / quartet work a try in their compositions.


^ I love every word of this post @ibanez1! Quartet work with VIs feels like chasing the holy grail, it's so challenging but I love it because there's nowhere to hide. It's a great stress test for the current state of sample technology!


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 23, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> No worries. What I like about sharing midi mockups is that this is now an opportunity to solely focus on bringing the best out of a library. A lot of times I feel that when i'm composing, I'm worried both about the actual composing process at the same time I'm figuring out the library.
> 
> Having reference pieces is actually making me learn my libraries more. I'm no longer asking "what sound should I make?" but instead "How do I get this library closer to that sound?"


Yes I feel this as well - and it gets worse when you have more libraries - "OK how does this one work again? What's the delay?"


----------



## ism (Aug 23, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> We may never be able to recreate On The Nature of Daylight, but we might find that attempting to get there, we sonically register with some of these mockup attempts and the libraries used and re-inspire people to give more solo / quartet work a try in their compositions.




Yes. There's none of these mockups (not least my own) that I'd listen to as music-quo-music.

But each of them has *something* wonderful about the performances they capture and the expressiveness they enable.

So even if the actual musicality of the mockup leaves you entirely despondent about the potential of sample libraries, there's always somewhere to go, some expressive space that it's entirely closed off by these limitation.

(And Kyle's piece above is an example of this par-excellance. Partly, he restricts himself to shorted bowing, but in general this is a fabulous sweet spot of the library that I've never heard before.)


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 23, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> Happy to see all the Max Richter love in this thread, I thought I was his only fan around here
> 
> It's making me want to buy the Chris Hein solo strings and give it the _old college try_ at one of my favorite pieces by one of my favorite composers!
> 
> ...



This is a wonderful piece, just the type of thing I like - well done @Kyle Preston !


----------



## Markrs (Aug 23, 2022)

Here is a straight from Staffpad version using Berlin Strings First Chairs with no adjustments or effects.
View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight .mp3


Here is a version with Orchestra and First Chair 2nd Violin.
View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight - orchestra - 2vl FC.mp3


Here is a version with just Berlin Strings.
View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight Berlin strings.mp3


----------



## Markrs (Aug 23, 2022)

I also have SWAM Solo strings in iOS so I might having a go a seeing her good that could work using Cubasis.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Here is a straight from Staffpad version using Berlin Strings First Chairs with no adjustments or effects.
> View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight .mp3
> 
> 
> ...


Whoah! I'm genuinely impressed by how good those Berlin First Chairs sound -- I had no idea. Will definitely listen again, but on my monitors, later tonight. Excellent work @Markrs!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 23, 2022)

I didn't use the same midi. I used one from Musescore as I needed it in MusicXML and with markup. However you can also get Musescore to give you the MIDI from this as well using the app or if you have Musescore Pro









On The Nature Of Daylight (Strings - In Db Major / Bb Minor)


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for On The Nature Of Daylight by Max Richter arranged by Gabriel Lattari for Violin, Viola, Cello (String Quintet)




musescore.com


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 23, 2022)

Here's the same midi done in Tokyo Scoring Strings using its 'Lookahead Mode'.

View attachment Daylight_TokyoScoringStrings.mp3


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I didn't use the same midi. I used one from Musescore as I needed it in MusicXML and with markup. However you can also get Musescore to give you the MIDI from this as well using the app or if you have Musescore Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also started with the musescore version as a base although I couldn't download the midi so I manually put it in. I usually recreate pieces by ear but I thought why go through the trouble if it's already done .


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Here is a straight from Staffpad version using Berlin Strings First Chairs with no adjustments or effects.
> View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight .mp3
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the soft attacks of these strings, especially for the 2nd violin run. I feel like with a little more modwheel manipulation, it will really bring out some musicality in the line.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 24, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> To my ears, these strings have awesome timbre in the sustains, especially for the low dynamics. Is there vibrato control in SCS? I think that's something that would help elevate the crescendos for this library.


Yes, there is, but I left it constant at about half-way. It can use some more CC massaging (make it softer at parts), but it still sounds good.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok, final one with SF Studio Strings Pro...
View attachment Daylight Studio Pro.mp3



_(Updated file)_


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 27, 2022)

oki doki. Few more versions below. I can't tell you how to live your life, but if you only listen to one, listen to the combined CSS+Synchron+Embertone ISS version. Reverb is courtesy of Samplicity M7 Saint Gerold in Waves IR1. CSS on its own is also pretty magical.

Synchron Prime Only
View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-28 07_10_54 Synchron.mp3

Synchron Prime + CSS
View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-28 07_09_27 CSS+Synchron.mp3

CSS Only
View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-28 07_07_59 CSS.mp3

Synchron Prime + Embertone ISS
View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-28 07_12_27 Synchron+ISS.mp3

CSS+ISS
View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-28 07_05_47 CSS+ISS.mp3

Synchron Prime + ISS + CSS (The BIG one)
View attachment 2022-08-21 Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight.2022-08-28 07_03_09 CSS+Synchron+ISS.mp3


----------



## ibanez1 (Aug 27, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> oki doki. Few more versions below. I can't tell you how to live your life, but if you only listen to one, listen to the combined CSS+Synchron+Embertone ISS version. Reverb is courtesy of Samplicity M7 Saint Gerold in Waves IR1. CSS on its own is also pretty magical.
> 
> Synchron Prime Only
> View attachment 83732
> ...


Not sure if it was intentional, but the violas seem to be starting a half note later than the rest. The combined layering sounds amazing regardless


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 27, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> Not sure if it was intentional, but the violas seem to be starting a half note later than the rest. The combined layering sounds amazing regardless


Ha! I swear I develop a kind of sound-blindness at night... fixed and re-rendered, post updated. Much better!


----------



## tgwilkinson (Sep 9, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Here is a straight from Staffpad version using Berlin Strings First Chairs with no adjustments or effects.
> View attachment On The Nature Of Daylight .mp3
> 
> 
> ...


Markrs, is it possible to run the Berlin First Chairs again with close mics or less reverb? I'm curious how it compares to dry libraries like VSL Solo Strings.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 9, 2022)

tgwilkinson said:


> Markrs, is it possible to run the Berlin First Chairs again with close mics or less reverb? I'm curious how it compares to dry libraries like VSL Solo Strings.


With Staffpad (which I used for this mockup) you don't get mic positions so unfortunately you can't reduce the reverb.


----------



## Banquet (Sep 9, 2022)

Markrs said:


> With Staffpad (which I used for this mockup) you don't get mic positions so unfortunately you can't reduce the reverb.


You can reduce the reverb in the staff settings - but when you say ‘no effects’ you may have already done that.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 10, 2022)

Banquet said:


> You can reduce the reverb in the staff settings - but when you say ‘no effects’ you may have already done that.


I didn't realise that, when I said no effects I meant external too Staffpad, so I will look at reducing the reverb


----------



## Heledir (Sep 14, 2022)

Listened to all the mock-ups and now I'm clinically depressed. Well done, everyone!


----------



## Leonard Gaspar (Nov 30, 2022)

Did a dirty little mockup with your midi and Cinematic Studio Solo Strings. All close mics, Valhalla Room for some reverb and a bit of EQ + Room Tone! A couple of midi adjustments to smooth over transitions as the legato in CSSS is quite picky when it comes to that kind of stuff + CSS Basses to accentuate the bass line.


----------



## Rob (Dec 3, 2022)

Leonard Gaspar said:


> Did a dirty little mockup with your midi and Cinematic Studio Solo Strings. All close mics, Valhalla Room for some reverb and a bit of EQ + Room Tone! A couple of midi adjustments to smooth over transitions as the legato in CSSS is quite picky when it comes to that kind of stuff + CSS Basses to accentuate the bass line.


nice but still the instruments sound far from the listener, not a perspective I like with quartets...
good old vsl solos are much closer:

View attachment VSL-Richter.mp3


----------

